# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλμογράφος Tektronix TDS220 100 Mhz

## tsoarbatzis

Ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Tektronix TDS220 100 Mhz .

20211101_164511.jpg

Σε αρίστη κατάσταση. 295€

----------

